# The 10 Most Overrated Fighters in MMA



## KenpoVzla (Jul 29, 2010)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/426611-the-10-most-overrated-fighters-in-mma#page/1

I think #1 is not a surprise to anybody!

I felt Dan Hardy should've been on there, but anyhow....it's opinion based anyway.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2010)

KenpoVzla said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/426611-the-10-most-overrated-fighters-in-mma#page/1
> 
> I think #1 is not a surprise to anybody!
> 
> I felt Dan Hardy should've been on there, but anyhow....it's opinion based anyway.


 


I don't know any of the others but do know Dan. Having watched him fight many times I wouldn't say he was overrated, I would say the UFC is not always the best place for good fighters, its more for fighters who can please an American audience, to me two different things. The European style of fighting perhaps with it being far more martial arts orientated rather than boxing and wrestling, isn't perhaps 'commercial' enough for such a wealthy promotion.  It may be the same with the others I don't know them so can't comment.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it just me, or is half this list just people who've had a couple of losses recently? I hardly call that a qualification for 'Most overrated'


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 30, 2010)

I disagree with Cung le being overrated.


----------



## Rion (Jul 30, 2010)

To me that list had a few holes for 1 how can you put chung lee(i may have spelled his name wrong) on that list his only lost once and yea i know they say that all he does is kick but thats what he is good at, its his opponent`s job to take him out of his comfort zone.                                          Now Kimbo Slice the mans geting on when he was fighting in backyards he was a younger guy and i know what you are all going to say Randy,but there is only one Randy and he aint that. Plus that leg of his is gone and everyone knows that so thats what they attack and he goes down because of it.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> I disagree with Cung le being overrated.


 

Agreed, most rankings don't have him high so how can he be overrated?

In his win over Shamrock, he broke Shamrock's arm because of his kicks.
He avenged his only loss in MMA convincingly.  He gets the attention because of his previous fighting career.  He has only made the switch to MMA recently.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 30, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Is it just me, or is half this list just people who've had a couple of losses recently? I hardly call that a qualification for 'Most overrated'


 

Agreed, most of those guys were never rated highly to begin with.  I think the list should be the most overHYPED fighters.

No one has ever ranked Kimbo Slice high either, so how is he overrated?  

I would say a fighter that is overrated would be more in lines with Tim Sylvia or Brandon Vera who everyone thought was the real deal but always lost to the tough fighters.


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't think they were necessarily talking about MMA rankings more than they were talking about fan hype, I mean, Kimbo was NEVER ranked on ANY mma ranking I ever saw.  However, he had a huge fan base from his bareknuckle fights on youtube.  

Cung Le has a huge hype machine from his championship in a tiny sport.  I mean, he fought a title fight against a low level mma fighter that had NEVER fought a San Shou fight before.  His mma career has been against primarily lower level guys, guys fighting out of their weightclasses (most of his opponents were 170lbers) or guys 10 years past their prime (Shamrock).  Everyone has been hoping for him to step it up a notch and fight some good fighters in his weight class, but he doesn't seem to be too interested in fighting tougher competition.  However, a lot of his fans have been proclaiming him to be the greatest P4P fighter out there.


----------



## KenpoVzla (Aug 1, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> I disagree with Cung le being overrated.



Me too, but maybe it's because I like his style of fighting. I think he should definitely step it up and make a name for himself.

Cung Lee is probably in this list because although having very little fights in MMA and, 2  between 2009-2010 so far, he is still talked about a lot.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 2, 2010)

Skpotamus said:


> I don't think they were necessarily talking about MMA rankings more than they were talking about fan hype, I mean, Kimbo was NEVER ranked on ANY mma ranking I ever saw. However, he had a huge fan base from his bareknuckle fights on youtube.
> 
> Cung Le has a huge hype machine from his championship in a tiny sport. I mean, he fought a title fight against a low level mma fighter that had NEVER fought a San Shou fight before. His mma career has been against primarily lower level guys, guys fighting out of their weightclasses (most of his opponents were 170lbers) or guys 10 years past their prime (Shamrock). Everyone has been hoping for him to step it up a notch and fight some good fighters in his weight class, but he doesn't seem to be too interested in fighting tougher competition. However, a lot of his fans have been proclaiming him to be the greatest P4P fighter out there.


 
Which agrees with my point that the fighters listed should be on a list called most overhyped fighters.  Overranked implies that they are ranked higher than they should be.


----------



## alcatraz (Aug 4, 2010)

KenpoVzla said:


> Me too, but maybe it's because I like his style of fighting. I think he should definitely step it up and make a name for himself.
> 
> Cung Lee is probably in this list because although having very little fights in MMA and, 2 between 2009-2010 so far, he is still talked about a lot.


 
That exact same point could be made about Fedor as well.

Fedor has fought a little over a handful of fights since Zuffa bought Pride (how long ago was that now?), and the quality of his opponents has not been, shall we say, top drawer.

Sylvia, and Arlovski are passed their sell-by date, Brett Rogers (who??), leading up to Werdum, who, in fairness, imo is a top-ten HW fighter.

But is Wedum v Fedor the pinnacle of what we want to see in HW MMA?

Is Fedor an MMA legend?

Absolutly.

However, since the sale of Pride, has Fedor been both over-rated and over-hyped?

Equally; absolutly.

Even the prospect of a Fedor v Overeem fight doesn't fill me with any great excitement.

Like it or not, UFC IS the pinnacle of  MMA, and the champions of the UFC are seen by most commentators as the de-facto World Champions, and for Fedor to cement his percieved legacy as the number 1 HW, he must join UFC and challenge for the UFC HW Title.


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 4, 2010)

alcatraz said:


> That exact same point could be made about Fedor as well.
> 
> Fedor has fought a little over a handful of fights since Zuffa bought Pride (how long ago was that now?), and the quality of his opponents has not been, shall we say, top drawer.
> 
> ...



re: fedor
I would like to see him fight more as well, he's fought 6 times since Pride was bought.  Compared to the UFC champions like Silva, St. Pierre, etc that have had 9 fights since pride was sold, it's a little low.  However, he's had recurring hand fractures, which does put him out for a bit.  

I think the competition he's fought has been pretty good at the time.  
At the time Fedor fought them:
Rogers was ranked #6 
Arlovski was ranked #3 
Sylvia was ranked #4 
Werdum was ranked #9

He took on 4 top 10 contenders at HW during his last 6 fights.  All of his opponents had a significant weight advantage over him as well.  

Go back to the pride days and you'll find he fought these other fighters that were top 10:
 Nog (twice)
Cro cop
Schilt
Herring


Compare that to Lesnar, at the time of his fights:
Couture #4
Mir #3 (mir wasn't ranked in top 10 for their first fight)
Carwin #4

Or Werdum (both fighters ranked above Fedor), who only fought one top 10 fighter before he fought Fedor (and he lost that one).  

I believe all of Fedors opponents had better records than Lesnar's opponents at the time he fought them as well.  So Fedor:  Overhyped = debatable, some people claimed he was the god of MMA, I personally liked to watch him fight, but the rabid fans did get old.  
Overranked = Not hardly.  If he's overranked, than everybody else on the top 10 list must be as well since he's fought and beat more ranked contenders than any other HW at top 10 right now.  

The UFC the pinnacle of HW mma?  I can agree to that.  They have more top 10 ranked fighters than any other org.  Which is a sad state of HW mma.  Their top dog has only 6 fights.  They have another guy on there with only 8 fights.


----------



## alcatraz (Aug 4, 2010)

I forgot to mention whom I thought to be the most over-rated fighter in my previous post.

Josh 'The Blanket' Kostchek.

OMG, talk about 'Lay and Pray'!!!


----------

